# Weather updates, week of March 31st



## billski (Mar 31, 2014)

Last night sleeting at Sugarloaf.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

Long range 8-14 still looks colder than normal, DEEP into April.

Just hope there'll be enough ski lifts running to enjoy it. :-?


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 3, 2014)

Heading to North VT this weekend. JAY PEAK(sat) and STOWE(sunday). Looking like sat will be mildly wet and sunday will be sunny but the hope is snow sat night : )


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 3, 2014)

Cold is pushing a little more downward with latest weather updates. wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dmw (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm curious about this too; may hit Stowe Saturday but freezing rain seems like the worst weather option to deal with...


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 4, 2014)

Its looking better for the weekend both days, SAT still gonna be a rough go. some wet fore sure. Pushing as far north to JAY PEAK on saturday to help the white stuff if I can and I hope and catch the aftermath on sunday at STOWE on way back.


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 5, 2014)

Well sitting here at Smuggs. They got a good amount of ice last night so everything's pretty iced up. Most of the mountains closed. About 34 at the base and high 20's up top and not looking like anythings going to soften up any time soon. Can only hope tomorrow will be a better day at my next stop Stowe


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> Well sitting here at Smuggs. They got a good amount of ice last night so everything's pretty iced up. Most of the mountains closed. About 34 at the base and high 20's up top and not looking like anythings going to soften up any time soon. Can only hope tomorrow will be a better day at my next stop Stowe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



This is a bummer.  A few of us will be at MRG tomorrow.   The weather looks better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 5, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> Well sitting here at Smuggs. They got a good amount of ice last night so everything's pretty iced up. Most of the mountains closed. About 34 at the base and high 20's up top and not looking like anythings going to soften up any time soon. Can only hope tomorrow will be a better day at my next stop Stowe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It also sucks at Jay.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 5, 2014)

I assume there's still plenty enough snow at Smuggs and Jay that the woods can be 100% open once conditions allow?


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I assume there's still plenty enough snow at Smuggs and Jay that the woods can be 100% open once conditions allow?



Coverage is fantastic for this time of the year.  Minimal snow loss so far.  Every line off the face is still good.    It's just frozen over.  It will stay bad until it snows or gets warm.  It's OK if you like fast groomers, but nobody comes to Jay for that.  It's been snowing for the past hour.  An inch on the ground.  Real snow.  Not the sticky stuff.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 5, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> *Coverage is fantastic for this time of the year. * Minimal snow loss so far. * Every line off the face is still good*.



That's amazing.  Hopefully it holds up just a wee-bit longer!   I should be up there in about 10 days.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 5, 2014)

Pretty crunchy here at K today. Hopefully the sun will work some magic Sunday.  Plenty of base but alot of tree litter in the woods from recent icing events.  (Out of play today).  Actual spring weather would help.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

